# itunes help!!!



## talleylynn (Apr 24, 2009)

I bought a new PC laptop and downloaded itunes. I then synched my ipad and ipod and everything seemed to be okay. Today I tried to buy a game app  through the itunes store and it asked for the usual, account name and password. That's where the trouble began.

It isn't recognizing my account information. First, it says my account name is incorrect. The next try tells me that my password is incorrect. When I tell them to email my password, the email never arrives.

I found a menu selection in itunes, 'authorize this computer' and I thought I'd try that. It, also rejected my password. Next, I tried to go in and change my password it asked for verification of my birthday, which it also rejected.

At this point I'm an out of ideas on what to try next. There is one option left that I haven't tried - set up a new account. I am afraid that if I do that I will lose the apps I have already bought. There has to be a way to use the account I already have on a new computer. Does anybody know how to do this?


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

http://www.apple.com/support/itunes/

iTunes customer service, you can chat, email or phone them.


----------

